# Baldor Tool Grinder



## ARKnack (Feb 23, 2015)

First I think I got a good score at the auction today. I picked up a Baldor 510 tool grinder with 2 diamond wheels for $150.
I think I know why. It says it is only good for 440V, which I do not believe.


I opened the bottom up and it shows 9 wirers (number 1-9) coming out of the motor, which should make it a standard 220/440 motor.
I found this 2006 wiring diagram which also shows 1-9 except it also has color coding. Mine are all black.



I believe (not sure) the numbering system is standard for 3 phase motors, so I would use the low setting to convert it to 220vac. I plan on putting a VFD unit on so I can't drive it at the 440 vac shown.
Is my thinking correct on converting this to 220? I am very familiar with electronic/electrical systems. Just rusty on 3 phase systems so I to double check myself.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like a standard 220/440 wiring diagram to me.  If that's what the motor is, then you should be good to go.

Nice Score!!


----------



## ARKnack (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Jim. That is my thinking. I have never seen a 440 motor that couldn't be made to run on 220 but I'm sure they exist.
The wires are all hard crimped together instead of wire nutting them, so it must be considered "permanent".

Fine with me. Scared of a lot of bidders Test. Most everything else was high.


----------

